# Google this up: Coronavirus; scary impact on the young.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Nothing to see here. Bugger off and read article.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Nothing to see here. Bugger off and read article.


So why did you bother reading my reply? Ya knobhead!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Nothing to see here. Bugger off and read article.


Saw that before you posted









Also
The effects of damaged lungs & kidneys for Life are not being considered by youth, who thinks it only affects " Old People".


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So why did you bother reading my reply? Ya knobhead!


It's like a car crash mate, you just gotta look. The ping gets me excited, I always think I got a job. Get onto Duderxs'' daily fish posts it's more interesting.


----------

